# a full size hk usp vs beretta 92fs



## jason0007

is the hk of similar size to the beretta fs (full size)?
i have a 92fs but want to know how big the full size hk is....

thanks.


----------



## Flanker

*All the details found here*

http://www.hecklerkoch-usa.com/index.jsp?loc=101&SITEID=A&PartNumber=704504


----------



## -gunut-

They are very close. I just looked at my Full-size .45 and my 92 and it looks like the 92 is a little longer, they are about the same width, and the HK is about 1/4" taller. Remember that this is a .45 compared to 9mm.


----------



## jason0007

thanks fellas.....
my 92fs is a little big for my hands but not by much..but when i went to the range for the very first time, i shot the 92fs better than my later pistols..


----------



## -gunut-

If you have a gun shop nearby you should just stop by and give em' a feel.


----------



## USP Jock

jason0007 said:


> thanks fellas.....
> my 92fs is a little big for my hands but not by much..but when i went to the range for the very first time, i shot the 92fs better than my later pistols..


I too found the 92FS a little big for my hands.
No problems with the grip on my USP 9mm, even with a slip on grip.

Ifyou like Berretas, have you thought about a cougar?
My buddy had one, fantastic little gun!


----------

